# Should I detune my new board????



## Nzder (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi I just brought a new Never summer Infinity board.
I will be riding in Whistler so mostly groomed runs and powder someone suggested I get it detuned as the edges are pretty sharp.
Is this recommended ??? I am an intermediate rider


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

No. We just had a thread like this. Sharp edges won't hinder you in good conditions and you'll be glad of them if you ever hit really firm snow or ice. Unless you do solely rails and boxes in the park don't detune your edges. 

Should you detune past the contact points on the tip and tail? I think the consensus is again no.


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

Fully detuned edges are good for park riding since sharp ones can catch on features. Some people just detune in between the bindings.

It is recommended for all types of riding to detune the edges near the nose and tail for new snowboards.

How To: Detune Your Snowboard Edges | TransWorld SNOWboarding


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Personally, I wouldn't. However, many will tell you to just detune the tip and tail. You can do that if you want, but again, I wouldn't. Really though, it's all personal preference. The only thing a detune is going to do is make it slightly less likely to catch an edge. Since you deem yourself an intermediate rider, you should be know pretty well how to mostly avoid catching an edge. Riding the board will detune it for you as well, so after a few good days, you should be fine anyways. But again, it's all personal preference. 

EDIT: None of the replies above me were there when I wrote this reply. Well played laggy internet. Well played.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Ahh. Snowboardingforum, the most helpful forum on the interwebz. Unless you're a fool.


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

Nzder said:


> Hi I just brought a new Never summer Infinity board.
> I will be riding in Whistler so mostly groomed runs and powder someone suggested I get it detuned as the edges are pretty sharp.
> Is this recommended ??? I am an intermediate rider


I wouldn't. I rode a detuned board once, and everytime I hit a patch of ice, the board would turn into a disaster. The slightest pressure on an edge, and the board would slip in some unpredictable fashion... and I didn't see any advantage to having detuned edges on groomers.


----------



## Nzder (Sep 17, 2012)

Great thanks everyone think I will just let it wear down on its own


----------



## KungMartin (Oct 31, 2012)

wait so... from what i got from this thread is that detuning is slightly overrated and mostly down to personal preference. same with tuning the edges then?

say i got my board a year ago and have ridden it for about 2 weeks total without tuning/or detuning at all. can i just leave it like that, or will my edges between the bindings atleast need a light tune?


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

There's nothing complicated about it.

If you spend all day jibbing in the park, detune.

If you spend all day in icy conditions, sharpen (Still may not be necessary if your board has tech such as MTX, griptech, etc.)

Anything in between, the board will handle fine.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

I detune the crap out of every board I ride right out of the box. Full sharp edges do not agree with my riding style which basically consists of constantly fucking around, not paying attention and making all kinds of stupid mistakes.


----------



## KungMartin (Oct 31, 2012)

i do jibb in the park, but i also like to just ride at high speeds. usually in groomers.

here's a pic of my edges. do they look bad/rusted/in need of attention?


----------



## KungMartin (Oct 31, 2012)

my nose edge looks completely butt raped, lol.


----------

